# College Inn - Soda Bottle?



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

Dug this one recently...Embossed twice around shoulders "College Inn"...Have dug another type that used a crown closure...but can't locate it presently to post a pic.
 Was this a soda ?


----------



## Glass Monkey (Apr 29, 2007)

A couple other people asked about that bottle here, but no useful information was given: 
  http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=college+inn+site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.bottlebooks.com&btnG=Google+Search

   Is it possible that it is from here? 
http://chicago.urban-history.org/sites/hotels/sherman.htm

   Sorry I can't be of more help. Very cool bottle though!


----------



## DiggerBryan (Apr 30, 2007)

I've dug one or two of these before. I'm pretty sure they contained beef or chicken broth or something of the like. They're still in business today.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 30, 2007)

i have seen these bottles in clear and green. they were always refered to as a soda. the ones i've seen had the regular soda cap top. that opening reminds me of a molk or fruit juice opening.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Finally located the other example. ..they are smaller, about the size of a Welch's grape juice and used a crown  cap closure.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 28, 2007)

Pix of tops:


----------



## whiskeyman (May 28, 2007)

Glass Monkey...that's interesting about a possible Chicago connection. I  have dug these off and on here over the years...mostly in a local town dump...Makes it appear they were distributed locally, perhaps ??


----------



## bubbas dad (May 28, 2007)

they are neat looking bottles. keep me in mind if you get another in good shape.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 28, 2007)

I think the large one is a key top. I don't know if they could hold the soda preasures.If not the broth sounds more likely. I'll go hunt for the key top thread.

 edit
 It was called PRIOF and I'm still not sure about preasure but it's looking like it would.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 28, 2007)

JOHN...will do.

 ERIC....that pronounced PRY OFF ? I don't recall hearing about a "key top"...need ta do some googling I rekkin'.....
 Thanks for the intel , Guys.


----------



## madman (May 28, 2007)

hmm cottage inn, im not sure what it held but its a cool deco bottle mike


----------

